# Sweeps Question



## Deadbydawn (Feb 27, 2020)

The Gaylords that come back on sweeps trailers with the plastic in them.... what do you guys do with those? Does it go in the plastic trailer or does E&F take care of it? Obviously if it has hard plastic it goes in the plastic trailer, but what if it’s just plastic bags and loose plastic?


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 27, 2020)

That’s very confusing your question. Why would your plastic come back?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 27, 2020)

^same


----------



## Deadbydawn (Feb 27, 2020)

I shouldn’t have said come back. Sorry. When the plastic arrives at the DC from the store, what do the sweeps teammates do with it when they pull it off the truck?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 27, 2020)

Deadbydawn said:


> I shouldn’t have said come back. Sorry. When the plastic arrives at the DC from the store, what do the sweeps teammates do with it when they pull it off the truck?


Probably gets sold to a recycling company?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Feb 27, 2020)

If it’s all loose bags and packing material stuff in a gaylord, it goes back to the store.


----------



## Luck (Feb 27, 2020)

Deadbydawn said:


> The Gaylords that come back on sweeps trailers with the plastic in them.... what do you guys do with those? Does it go in the plastic trailer or does E&F take care of it? Obviously if it has hard plastic it goes in the plastic trailer, but what if it’s just plastic bags and loose plastic?


I am under the impression that a gaylord filled with just clear plastic rather than tied into plastic bags is an acceptable way to send plastic (although incredibly inconvenient). And if I am not mistaken it is the UAs that are supposed go take care of it as a part of their routine grabbing plastic.



InboundDCguy said:


> If it’s all loose bags and packing material stuff in a gaylord, it goes back to the store.


I love reading the notes that IB attaches to the items sent back. Some super sassy passive aggressive stuff. Just a few days ago in fact a store had tosses loose plastic (yes loose, not in bags) at the floor of the trailer before closing it. Ironically even though we sent it back, in order to properly do so they themselves had to send it in a Gaylord. 
I understand the necessity on the DCs side but at the same time you gotta wonder how much cube and therefore $$$ has been lost over the years due to the DC sending issues back to the store just to have one or two problems fixed before recieving it again.
Like when a few pallets are left off the xsfer list. One time I loaded the ass of a trailer with 5 pallets like that. Would be so much less silly to just call the store, have an updated xsfer list faxed and then not waste hundreds to thousands of dollar of space on a trailer playing pong with it.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Feb 27, 2020)

Luck said:


> I love reading the notes that IB attaches to the items sent back. Some super sassy passive aggressive stuff. Just a few days ago in fact a store had tosses loose plastic (yes loose, not in bags) at the floor of the trailer before closing it. Ironically even though we sent it back, in order to properly do so they themselves had to send it in a Gaylord.
> I understand the necessity on the DCs side but at the same time you gotta wonder how much cube and therefore $$$ has been lost over the years due to the DC sending issues back to the store just to have one or two problems fixed before recieving it again.
> Like when a few pallets are left off the xsfer list. One time I loaded the ass of a trailer with 5 pallets like that. Would be so much less silly to just call the store, have an updated xsfer list faxed and then not waste hundreds to thousands of dollar of space on a trailer playing pong with it.


Yeah, how some people get away with the notes they write without getting written up is beyond me.
I also get the cube thing, I try to find transfer numbers for that stuff if I can, but a lot of the time the store didn’t ship it in the system so it’s not even valid to receive it. We had a form that we used to fill out and give to the clericals to contact the store. At some points we’d have 100 pallets of crap sitting on the sweeps dock waiting for transfers, then when we’d get one they’d make an appointment and nobody would do it. Once the appt showed up on the clerical reports they’d balance it at zero and the stuff would continue to sit. Training and accountability at its best!


----------



## BoxedIn (Mar 8, 2020)

Saw 2 gaylords full of random Valentine's Day candy/items at my DC today. Guess a store just tossed all their unsold Valentine's Day items in there...no idea what needs to be done with those lol. Not my problem I guess, just thought it was odd.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 8, 2020)

BoxedIn said:


> Saw 2 gaylords full of random Valentine's Day candy/items at my DC today. Guess a store just tossed all their unsold Valentine's Day items in there...no idea what needs to be done with those lol. Not my problem I guess, just thought it was odd.


It’s not odd at all . It’s all salvage so you dispose of it as such.


----------



## BoxedIn (Mar 8, 2020)

Sweeps TMs were trying to return it to the store and it was down in the shipping wing staged on our PIPO dock, who knows how long it will sit there.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 8, 2020)

We received a full of merch Valentine’s Day shipper off the truck today - March 8th, thank you very much - wtf!


----------



## Luck (Mar 9, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> We received a full of merch Valentine’s Day shipper off the truck today - March 8th, thank you very much - wtf!


I see you are the lucky winner of the "who gets the shit" raffle! Congratulations! 
At least it's only valentine's. 
My DC still has some pallets of Christmas candy that somehow never got sent out. Only a matter of time until a lucky store gets those as gifts...
Actually honestly they might just rollover to next year. Candy does last a few years after all.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 9, 2020)

Luck said:


> I see you are the lucky winner of the "who gets the shit" raffle! Congratulations!
> At least it's only valentine's.
> My DC still has some pallets of Christmas candy that somehow never got sent out. Only a matter of time until a lucky store gets those as gifts...
> Actually honestly they might just rollover to next year. Candy does last a few years after all.


All you need is a item merge and boom they gonna be on active pog lol


----------



## mrmomin706 (Mar 9, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> That’s very confusing your question. Why would your plastic come back?


----------



## mrmomin706 (Mar 9, 2020)

yeah now i am also confused where did that plastic go?


----------



## ManMythMachine (Mar 11, 2020)

I found a Na Na Na pipo buried in the wing from Dec 8, 2019. Looks like a doll? I reinstated it. I figure if the display looks Christmasy, the store can just toss it but the dolls themselves should still be good for the unisex toy section of tarjay. 

On another note, these metal slingback patio chair stack leaning tower of piece a craps we get every year. Why do they even bother with the little wheels or junky metal rack they sit on? There's no way a small wood pallet is more expensive than the wire rack with wheels these things come on. Don't you fall over you son of a... come on!  Fun times.


----------



## Hal (Mar 11, 2020)

Stuff like that ask your Clerical or ICQA team to check the DPCI in IMN. It'll tell you if we can still sell them or if they're salvage.


----------

